

Comic Sans Criminal - larubbio
http://comicsanscriminal.com/

======
kstenerud
Meh. So few people actually care about this that it seems a futile gesture at
best.

------
minimaxir
The audience for this type of website is not the same audience of people who
typically use Comic Sans.

Note that Comic Sans is a popular font because it's included with Microsoft
Word and therefore easily accessible by many people. Fancy Web 2.0 fonts are
not.

------
atoponce
Oh yay! A tall website, with clicking for scrolling! Yay!</sarcasm>

------
chipgap98
The people making those signs are probably not the people reading HN.

Maybe if Microsoft Word contained a tutorial on what typography is appropriate
for different situations people would start to understand.

------
vampirechicken
It must be ironic.

Why else would they poke so much fun at other people's design choices and then
center every line of text?

centeredtextcriminal.com

~~~
Mandatum
Oh god, I'm ruminating on past forum threads and signatures with <center> tags
because I thought they looked nice..

